# Consumo Relé y pequeñas dudas



## sento87 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hola amigos:
Tengo un par de dudas, me gustaría saber si alguno de vosotros sabe que consume la bobina de los relés típicos de 12V y contacto de 10A en mi caso particular 40.31, pero supongo que todos estarán por un estilo.

Otra duda... tengo una señal normalmente de nivel alto y quiero que cuando sea nivel bajo me active el relé. si fuera al revés poniéndolo directamente a la base de un transistor, pero así... creo que con Amp. operacionales con realimentación negativa podría sacar por la salida lo contrario que por la entrada...

¿Voy muy desencaminado?

Un saludo y muchas gracias.

Ha! otra dudita como soldáis el colector de los componentes con el tipo de encapsulado como el del 2N3055.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 20, 2010)

lo de 40.31 supongo que son miliamperes... está dentro de lo normal
lo de activar el relé con un nivel lógico bajo se puede hacer sin operacionales.. solo con un transistor pnp... luego te pongo el diagrama...
lo que preguntás a lo ultimo... ese encapsulado tiene el apodo de "huevo frito" en la jerga.. pero se llama TO-3 y el coneccionado a su "chasis" se hace mediante ojalillos metálicos y tornillos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2010)

sento87 dijo:


> Hola amigos:
> Tengo un par de dudas, me gustaría saber si alguno de vosotros sabe que consume la bobina de los relés típicos de 12V y contacto de 10A en mi caso particular 40.31, pero supongo que todos estarán por un estilo.


Mide con el ohmetro del polímetro la resistencia de la bobina y por ley de Ohm calculas la corriente, debe rondar unos 60/90 Ohms


> Otra duda... tengo una señal normalmente de nivel alto y quiero que cuando sea nivel bajo me active el relé. si fuera al revés poniéndolo directamente a la base de un transistor, pero así... creo que con Amp. operacionales con realimentación negativa podría sacar por la salida lo contrario que por la entrada...


Para activar el relee con un nivel "Bajo" puedes emplear un transistor PNP y el relee conectado al Emisor


> ¿Voy muy desencaminado?


Eso depende de hacia donde quieras ir.


> Ha! otra dudita como soldáis el colector de los componentes con el tipo de encapsulado como el del 2N3055.


No lo sueldas, se toma la conexión de uno de los tornillos que lo fijan al disipador.

*NO* olvidar de colocar "Niples" y "Mica" aislante entre el transistor y el disipador.


----------



## sento87 (Mar 20, 2010)

Vaya muchas gracias! 
Por cierto pablofunes90 me vendría muy bien un esquemita eso siempre me ayuda a entender las cosas.
de momento el tipo de TO-3 no me ha gustado nada! solo me ha dado que problemas... 

Muchísimas gracias a los 2!


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 20, 2010)

asi sería espero que te saques las dudas
tené en cuenta lo que dijo fogonazo de la mica para aislar electricamente el transistor del discipador y el uso de pasta termo-conductora

lo del pnp está arriba en mi otro post

si nó querés hacerlo pnp aca abajo te dejo una variante con dos npn que funciona igual y el relé que reacciona al estado cero


----------



## sento87 (Mar 21, 2010)

Muchísimas gracias, los esquemas estupendos me vienen perfectos.
Y sobre el TO-3 también muchas gracias la verdad es que no le había puesto aislante entre componente y el chasis, solo que entre los conectores y el disipador unos plásticos especiales para que no tocaran el disipador.

Pero sabiéndolo el lunes iré a comprarlo.

Un saludo!


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 21, 2010)

saludos que andes bien y esperamos noticias de tu proyecto una vez terminando


----------



## sento87 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pues mira el proyecto que intento hacer es el que he puesto en 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/fuente-alimentacion-33244/

A ver si tengo suerte y me funciona, por que cuando empecé a soldarlo aun no tenía la protoboard.

Un saludo!


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 21, 2010)

A mí un relé de 12 V "Finder" (marca) de 10 A en contacto me da unos 210 Ohm de resistencia, por lo tanto un consumo de 0.057 A, por lo que Fogonazo: ¿no serían esos valores que dices intensidad, es que me lío con ese nuevo dato?

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2010)

josefe17 dijo:


> A mí un relé de 12 V "Finder" (marca) de 10 A en contacto me da unos 210 Ohm de resistencia, por lo tanto un consumo de 0.057 A, por lo que Fogonazo: ¿no serían esos valores que dices intensidad, es que me lío con ese nuevo dato?
> 
> Atentamente
> Josefe17


Me parece un poco "Alto" el valor de resistencia, si tienes ganas, puedes comprobar midiendo el consumo (mA) mediante el multímetro.


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ya, lo que pasa es que acabo de llegar del pueblo, donde tengo dicho relé (a 192 Km) y no lo puedo probar. Es que (no sé si va junto o separado) quiero diseñar un circuito para quemar resistencias (detonador), basado en poner una fuente de 12 V con un resistor y un relé en serie. Dicho relé cortaría la corriente de la fuente, de tal modo que con otro conectado en paralelo al circuito disparador (por ejemplo un timbre), al pulsar cerrase circuito activando la fuente, que daría corriente a la resistencia y al relé, bloqueando la alimentación hasta que se queme la resistencia, llegando a ponerse al rojo, momento en el que se cortaría la tensión, liberándose el relé, cortando la corriente, y no se me dan muy bien los cálculos, por lo que solicito ayuda.

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2010)

El PDF no lo dice .

http://www.guemisa.com/finder/docus/S40ES.pdf

Les dejo ésta página sobre FINDER :

http://www.guemisa.com/finder/reles.htm

Suerte !


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 21, 2010)

Me ahorras un trabajo. De todas formas: ley de ohm.

Muchas gracias
Josefe17


----------



## sento87 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yo estuve buscando y no encontré la resistencia del bobinado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2010)

sento87 dijo:


> Yo estuve buscando y no encontré la resistencia del bobinado.


Pero si tienes la potencia que consume, de allí sacas la resistencia y la corriente.


----------



## sento87 (Mar 22, 2010)

Si, así si.
Pero en la pagina que yo lo busqué, que si no recuerdo más puse datasheet 40.31 en google.
No me daba ese valor.


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 22, 2010)

Acaba de llegar a mis manos un relé de un proyecto del instituto de 52 ohm, es lo único que aparece. No tiene más valores, yo le doy 5 V. ¿Cuál sería su pico máximo tensión, intensidad y/o potencia?

Josefe17


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2010)

Lo ponés en una fuente variable empezando desde cero (1,2Vcc )

Si se acciona a tres volts , pués será de 5, si se acciona a 7 será de 9 . . .  usá un poco tu imaginación ! 

Suerte!


----------



## sento87 (Mar 22, 2010)

¿Su tensión máxima, son 2V por encima de la mínima de excitación?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2010)

NOOooo . . . usá un poco tu imaginación ! 

No hay una regla genérica o práctica de con cuanto se acciona de mínimo y con cuanto se quema la bobina de un relay.

En cambio si te dicen los *manuales respectivos* con cuanto se acciona de mínimo, cuanto es lo mínimo para sostenerlo cerrado una vez accionado y con cuanto se quemaría.

Lo de los 2 volts sería para el de 5 , los de 24 volts seguramente se accionen minimamente quizas con 12 o 15 V

Regla práctica : Si es posible sacale la tapita y tocale el bobinado  . . . quema dedito o no quema dedito .

Saludos


----------



## sento87 (Mar 22, 2010)

jajajajaja oki ahora me queda más claro.

Más o menos, se excita la bobina, pues dale un poquito más XD


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2010)

Ahora estás usando la cabeza ! ! 

Si , desde ese mínimo voltaje que lo acciona lastimosamente, un poquito más , que podría llegar en algunos casos a un 30 o 40 % más .

Logicamente existe el modo de calcular la disipación térmica o la potencia que puede manejar la bobina , pero te aseguro que es más rápido y sencillo la medicion a dedito .


----------



## sento87 (Mar 22, 2010)

Más o menos para que un diodo led (Infrarrojo, que supongo que dará lo mismo) para que luzca tienen que pasar unos 0.02A si lo quiero alimentar una pila de 1.5v ¿Tendré que poner una resistencia de 75ohm?


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 22, 2010)

Dosmetros, y si es de 220 V, ¿haces la barbacoa o qué?

Josefe17


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2010)

Primero lámpara serie  . . . chuleta de sento87


----------



## sento87 (Mar 23, 2010)

No te he entendido :S


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2010)

*seto87*, resulta que *josefe17* hace una broma con la barbacoa (carne a las brasas) respecto de la posibilidad que te quemes tu dedito .





josefe17 dijo:


> Dosmetros, y si es de 220 V, ¿haces la barbacoa o qué?
> Josefe17


 
Y yo le contesté lo de la chuleta (costeleta, churrasco, bife) que también es carne a las brasas .

Saludos  .


----------



## sento87 (Mar 23, 2010)

Haaaam Vale vale estupendo.
(Yo una vez quise hacer un electroiman para un trabajo de clase y enrollé a un taco de acero unos 30m de cable aislado de red y lo conecté a una fuente de alimentación que tenía mi padre de 14A y a eso si que podías ponerle una sartén encima!)

Por cierto con respecto a lo de la pila de 1.5v y la resistencia y el led ¿Voy muy desencaminado?


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 23, 2010)

el led infrarrojo tiene un voltaje umbral de 2,1 v a diferencia de cualquier diodo de silicio que tiene un voltaje umbral de 0,7 por lo tanto necesitarás un mínimo de 2 pilas en serie para poder activar el led (1,5v + 1,5v = 3v)... ahora sí teniendo una tensión suficiente preocúpate por la corriente del led.... (3v -2,1v)/20mA = 45ohm


----------



## sento87 (Mar 23, 2010)

Muchisimas gracias! ahora me lo has dejado clarisimo!

Un saludo!


----------



## seto rf rsa (Jun 24, 2018)

Aquí están 2  hojas datos de 2 series de reveladores.
en la sección de "Coil Rating", indica los datos de la bobina: voltaje de alimentación, resistencia de bobina, consumo de potencia y consumo de corriente de la bobina del relay.


----------

